# Man O War Figurado Cigar Review - Good stick, confusing though



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I enjoy these smokes, but it seems to have
polarizing qualities. There are two distinct flavors to me. A semi sweet flavor and then a strong wood ...

Read the full review here: Man O War Figurado Cigar Review - Good stick, confusing though


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Interesting... Maybe some rest-time will help the flavors meld together more?


----------

